

Apple Denies Paying EA to Delay Plants vs. Zombies 2 on Android - wilg
http://www.giantbomb.com/articles/apple-apparently-paid-ea-to-delay-plants-vs-zombie/1100-4747/

======
deckiedan
Whether or not this is true, it would be a lot of fun to write a sit-com of a
startup which deliberately didn't release anything, and got funded by
different pressure groups to simply do nothing...

(Kind of 'Yes Minister' of the startup world)

~~~
MaysonL
Kind of like all the generic drug makers who get paid by big pharma not to
release...

------
jason_slack
Is there anything really wrong with this? I mean 2 businesses deciding they
have a mutual understanding of when to release a product...

~~~
Splendor
It's a bummer for consumers, but you're absolutely right. It's no different
than exclusivity windows for music releases, movie releases, or console video
games.

~~~
jason_slack
for consumers that want to play the new game, absolutely. This delays that for
them.

If I recall correctly, PvZ was originally an iPhone title, then became
popular, other platforms, etc. Maybe Apple just wanted to also ensure that PvZ
2 was an iPhone only title for a while as well.

~~~
GauntletWizard
You recall wrong: PvZ was originally a PC title, though it was on ios for a
year before being ported to Android. While ios was popcap's real moneymaker,
the PC version was itself a breakout hit.

~~~
jason_slack
Wow, thanks for the clarification!

For anyone else interested:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plants_vs._Zombies](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plants_vs._Zombies)

------
diziet
Plants vs. Zombies 2 on iOS had quite a successful launch:
[https://sensortower.com/ios/us/popcap/app/plants-vs-
zombies-...](https://sensortower.com/ios/us/popcap/app/plants-vs-
zombies-2/597986893)

------
badman_ting
Anyone else really enjoy PvZ and found themselves disappointed by this
release? Powerups you used to get by playing the game cost real money now. It
really feels like they sucked the fun out of it, and it's a shame. PvZ was one
of my favorite games of probably the last 5 years. This seems to be the
direction mobile games are moving, and I understand why but it still sucks.

~~~
induscreep
I was devastated to find out that Snow Pea was a payment-only option and not a
random drop...I mean no offense is complete without SP to slow down them
zombies.

------
wnevets
Sounds familiar to a famous anti-trust case from a few years back.

------
sciwiz
" Plants vs. Zombies 2 has launched on Android in China, and it’s outselling
the iPhone version of the game six-to-one in that market, according to
comments from Gibeau. "

Well, that goes against the narrative.

